# How long in freezer?



## three_little_fishes (May 11, 2013)

I had my calendula in the freezer for 3 hours or so. It still managed to do a partial gel. I was hoping for no gel because it was such a pretty, white color. I think I may get some white bars out of it though since it was only part of the loaf that gelled. 

So, what's the longest you would leave a soap in the freezer? Could I do overnight or is that too much?


----------



## houseofwool (May 11, 2013)

I've left soap in the freezer overnight. It takes longer to firm up once it has thaw, but the soap is fine.


----------



## chicklet (May 11, 2013)

I've left it for 24 hours before and it was fine.


----------



## WallFlower (May 11, 2013)

Put your mold in the freezer to pre-chill it for 4 or so hours before you soap. Then put it back in the freezer after pouring the soap and leave it over night. 6+ hours. It will need to thaw after you take it out of the freezer. I got very bad ash this way though. Idk if it was just my recipe or what but it _caked_ on my soap. Since then I have not put soap in the freezer. It was my first time and my last.


----------



## three_little_fishes (May 11, 2013)

I didn't even think to put the mold in there before. Maybe just that alone will keep it from doing the same thing again.


----------



## newbie (May 11, 2013)

I've kept my soap in the freezer for more than 24 hours or will alternate between freezer and fridge for several days if I want to prevent gel. It just takes longer for it to firm up enough to unmold. Some FO's seem determined to gel and it can be really hard to prevent. Cooling the mod first is a good idea too.


----------



## three_little_fishes (May 11, 2013)

This batch had no scent at all. I only use EOs, but so far haven't had any problems. Guess it was just determined anyway! Oh well...it's still sort of pretty. We'll see how it looks when I cut later tonight.


----------



## mechanolatry (Feb 19, 2014)

After you've taken the soap out of the freezer, how much longer will it take to finish saponifying? I left mine in for 24 hours and when I took it out it failed the zap test.


----------



## seven (Feb 19, 2014)

ungelled soaps need longer time to finish saponification (compared to gelled soaps). give it a couple of days and do another zap test.


----------



## mechanolatry (Feb 19, 2014)

I never would have thought it took a couple of days, thanks for letting me know. I would have been stressing!


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Feb 19, 2014)

Saponification is a process that needs heat and generates heat - so when you let it gel/heat it up it happens much faster (hence HP) but if you keep it colder then it takes longer.  It still happens, of course, but can take a wee while


----------



## ClarityArtisanSoaps (Jul 27, 2019)

I have ready recently to wrap in a light towel like hand towel when putting in the freezer. I have put it  in and it worked nicely but you have to leave in for a while it leaves the soap in a matte finish ( keep in mind when take most t hings out of the freezer moisture can occur too. I did one batch both wsy and in the end they were no different just one matte and one a little shinier  " https://www.naturesgardencandles.com/blog/tag/placing-your-soap-in-the-freezer/


----------



## lsg (Jul 27, 2019)

For milk soap, I have left the soap in the freezer for as long as 48 hours.


----------



## Lin19687 (Jul 27, 2019)

2013-2014 thread


----------

